# Severinus



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

That's what I've named my knee support stick / rock hammer. I used it for the first time on a Tulsa Geological Society field trip yesterday. With the stick for support, I scrambled up and down the outcrops better than the others my age. When asked "What would it cost for you to make me one?", I responded "You couldn't afford it." Joking of course.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

"Go my sons burn your books

Buy yourselves stout shoes

Get away to the mountains, the deserts

And the deepest recesses of the Earth

In this way and no other

Will you gain true knowledge of things

and their properties."

--Peter Severinus


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good looking Rock Hammer CAS14.


----------



## mehig (May 1, 2016)

Very nice, unique and functional. Where did you come by the handle/head? Nice dry stack too!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Minerox sells them with a handle too short for cane-style support. I first bought one of those and removed the handle. Then I called them, and they were willing to sell just the rock hammer head.
http://www.minerox.com/mobile/Category.aspx?id=1923

I used a hickory sledge hammer handle from a nearby hardware store. I used a rubber trekking pole tip from a Salt Lake City company.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Great conversion, nice to see a dual function stick, well done.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I was wondering where the name came from. Interesting rock formation in the second picture.

Rodney


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rodney said:


> I was wondering where the name came from. Interesting rock formation in the second picture.
> Rodney


Petrus (Peter) Severinus was a 16th century philosopher/scientist whose quotes I first read in a history of science course in about 1970.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Very professional looking stick hammer. Is that you in the blue helmet?


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

LilysDad said:


> Very professional looking stick hammer. Is that you in the blue helmet?


No sir, I took that photo.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

It makes me think of a more useful Bavarian walking stick. You know, those ones with the useless axe heads? Of course to my slightly demented mind war hammer popped up first!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Batakali said:


> It makes me think of a more useful Bavarian walking stick. You know, those ones with the useless axe heads? Of course to my slightly demented mind war hammer popped up first!


Ha ha! I do think I might take out a large wild boar with it. Ferrel pigs are a growing problem here.


----------

